# Poplar - color change?



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

I purchased some Poplar over the weekend. When I brought it home it had a rather brown color to it. The next day when I went out to begin my project it was if the color had shifted to a lighter tone with some of the typical greenish hue that you will see in poplar. Is there a way to return this piece to the original brown that drew me to it? The wood was stored inside during this entire time as I expect sunlight could influence the color.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Not that I know of. I have table leaves with sandwiched poplar in them and they are white to green to brown. That is what it is. Maybe you could stain it, but being soft, it will get pretty dark when you wet it with stain.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

For this project I wasn't planning on any stain. Just funny how the color seemed to shift. Was hoping that there might be a trick to shifting back (eg exposure to sunlight). Still looks nice for what I'm planning (running medal display board for a friend).
Thanks for the info.



> Not that I know of. I have table leaves with sandwiched poplar in them and they are white to green to brown. That is what it is. Maybe you could stain it, but being soft, it will get pretty dark when you wet it with stain.
> 
> Cheers, Jim
> 
> - Jim Jakosh


----------



## Mr_Pink (May 20, 2017)

I've seen poplar darken a little and lose most of its green color in just a few hours of sunlight.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Sunny day so will give it a try!



> I ve seen poplar darken a little and lose most of its green color in just a few hours of sunlight.
> 
> - Mr_Pink


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

on a scrap , try a little baking soda and water , about a tea spoon to a cup… lets see what ya get .

it wont be instant, just let it dry for several hours


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Poplar = paint grade

M


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Ok -mixed up some baking soda and water (baking soda was somewhat old; more of a woodworker than a baker I guess!). I tried a small spot on the back side as I don't have any left over from this particular board. Should I place it outside in the sun or just inside?



> on a scrap , try a little baking soda and water , about a tea spoon to a cup… lets see what ya get .
> 
> it wont be instant, just let it dry for several hours
> 
> - CharlesNeil


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

I am doing so with a cabinet project (painting that is) but I like some of the color variations that poplar has and have focused on highlighting that in other, typically smaller, projects.



> Poplar = paint grade
> 
> M
> 
> - Madmark2


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Poplar = paint grade
> 
> M
> 
> - Madmark2


I have seen some pretty nice look Popular that's be dyed. I just do like it do to how soft it is.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Not sure if I applied enough of the baking soda solution, but no real shift (maybe a bit darker but very minor change). I placed a scrap piece from another board in the sun with half covered with brown paper. That gave a difference in shade a bit more, but still minor. Tried to take a picture of that.











> Ok -mixed up some baking soda and water (baking soda was somewhat old; more of a woodworker than a baker I guess!). I tried a small spot on the back side as I don t have any left over from this particular board. Should I place it outside in the sun or just inside?
> 
> on a scrap , try a little baking soda and water , about a tea spoon to a cup… lets see what ya get .
> 
> ...


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Also, reflected that I did run the board through the planer. Don't recall noticing at that time that the color had changed, but guessing it may be a factor (or I wasn't be observant).


----------



## sawdustdad (Dec 23, 2015)

Every wood species (OK, most wood species) will change color when exposed to air and/or sunlight. Cherry turns from a light pinkish/orange color to a deep orange/brown to a dark red/brown over decades. Walnut turns from a chocolate brown to a yellowish/tan color over the years.

Popular is a creamy white with green areas with brown or even purple streaks. Exposed to light, all these colors mellow over time. The white turns to a tan color, and the other colors fade.

As noted, it's a paint grade product, but to be honest, I used it for paneling in my house some 30 years ago. Wife is allergic to pine and oak, and we wanted a natural wood look for wainscoting. So we stained it with Puritan Pine and a coat of varnish. It mellowed to look much like pine paneling, with some interesting green, brown and purple streaking.


----------



## pauljuilleret (Nov 16, 2013)

As someone else said that nice green color will turn into a beige color rather soon after the light hits it. If you have any purple spots they tend to stay that purple color even after finishing. last yea I made all the interior for an older home put of poplar and used the colors as a focal point. just used gloss defy as a finish. should you want something really pretty pre condition your poplar then hit it with a cherry stain followed with spar varnish it will look almost like cherry for a lot less cost. god luck with your project.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

In my project
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/75606

The top is poplar - starts out green an will turn. It is only a problem if you want it to stay green.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

increase the soda , its usually not a real dramatic change but does brown it


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

Is simply an oxidation process… IE: wood rusting ..the sun does it , some chemicals like the soda, or lye or potassium dicromate, do it, but the potassium is pretty dangerous stuff as well as the lye, so please be mindful of safety .

personally i prefer to dye it to whatever i want and call it a day … pretty simple and it gives the vest uniform look iIMO


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Thank you for your post and for the explanation. I am not set on a particular color for this project (although admit I did like the original brown hue). Once again I am struck by how dynamic wood is - color shifts (thank you for the many responses confirming this!) as well as wood movement, etc. That's what adds a bit of challenge to this whole woodworking hobby!



> Is simply an oxidation process… IE: wood rusting ..the sun does it , some chemicals like the soda, or lye or potassium dicromate, do it, but the potassium is pretty dangerous stuff as well as the lye, so please be mindful of safety .
> 
> personally i prefer to dye it to whatever i want and call it a day … pretty simple and it gives the vest uniform look iIMO
> 
> - CharlesNeil


----------

